#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Removing Date in Outlook from Outlook Print Page

## earthworm

Guys , 

i m on a network environment under which i dont have the authority to change the system time . Now my question is , when i make a printout of the Mail using outlook 2003 the Date is displayed at the bottom of the page . 

how to disable this feature . please note that i dont have access to network so i wont be able to lower my restriction.

----------


## teylyn

Hi,

in Outlook, while looking at the *list* of emails, select an email and then go File - Print Preview. Next, hit the Page Setup button in the toolbar of the Print Preview window, click the Header/Footer tab and remove the date from the footer.

hth

----------

